# 3 years



## chaotichealth (Sep 15, 2018)

Well after 3 years of not being a meathead I am finally back in the gym steady. I noticed I lost a lot of power and about 25 lbs of size.  I am getting the power back faster then my size.  But due to being a truck driver I don't always get to eat like i want or should

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Sep 15, 2018)

About time man. 
Make sure you train smart- the tendons and ligaments will need some time to catch up and do there- thing. 
Hope we have you back man


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 15, 2018)

Yea this time I'm not going to heavy. When I do get up to plates I'll stick there for some time and go for reps. No longer gonna see how far I can push myself 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## striffe (Sep 22, 2018)

It's always good when coming back from a break. It can take time but definitely make sure your form is good on all exercises. The weight can come later. Get that mind muscle connection back and increase the intensity over time.


----------



## grizz (Sep 22, 2018)

Late to the party, but welcome back.


----------



## Victory (Sep 23, 2018)

Welcome back. If you haven't trained that long you should rebound very quickly.


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 25, 2018)

Yea I see the power coming back. But my diet sucks. My job dont make it easy but I'll get there

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 25, 2018)

chaotichealth said:


> Well after 3 years of not being a meathead I am finally back in the gym steady. I noticed I lost a lot of power and about 25 lbs of size.  I am getting the power back faster then my size.  But due to being a truck driver I don't always get to eat like i want or should
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Diet it the tough part especially when on the rode. Having a cooler or better yet a fridge in your truck would be a good start.


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 25, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> Diet it the tough part especially when on the rode. Having a cooler or better yet a fridge in your truck would be a good start.


I do have a fridge. And a small electric grill. But its not easy to use when your driving

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Sep 26, 2018)

Get a rice cooker
Great for so much stuff


----------



## AGGRO (Sep 29, 2018)

Diet is the most important part. Do you mind canned tuna? That with rice could be good. It may not be gourmet but with some spices added it can taste good. You can also buy plain chicken breast ready to eat in most places.


----------



## odin (Oct 1, 2018)

Preparation is key. How long are you away for? How big is your fridge? You could put meals in zipper bags and store them in your fridge.


----------



## SURGE (Oct 17, 2018)

I recently came back from a break. The key for me is being planned and starting out with a basic routine like full body 3 days per week. I cook a few meals at a time and put them in tupperware.


----------



## weltweite (Oct 19, 2018)

Doing any protein shakes?


----------

